# sentra+sidemarkers=cops



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I got pulled over lastnight for my front STOCK sidemarkers. I drive a 92 nissan sentra se. The cop said I couldn't have them on b/c he can still see it while standing in front of the car. I told him that these were factory sidemarkers and even say nissan on them. He suggested that I contact the dealer to let them know. I wasn't given a ticket, but given a warning. Out of all the neons, blue headlights, led flame exhaust tips, and led washer nozzle lights that hondas have in my town, he pulls me over for a stock sidemarker!?! What BS! California people, beware of your sidemarkers....lol!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that's really weird! I would fight it if I were you! you should call highway patrol and have them tell you the sidemarker regulations


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

well, she didnt get a ticket. im sure he pulled you over to find something, and thats all he could get. did 92s come w/ factory markers? i have a set of amber bmw side markers, but i need to get the wiring harness and get them installed still.


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, thats really shady... I have the same thing on my car but I've never had trouble with it. Honestly, I wonder about police sometimes...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats the stupidest thing I ever heard.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Sounds like someone was power trippin that night.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

There has to be more to this story. I can't fathom why he'd question stock side lights.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *There has to be more to this story. I can't fathom why he'd question stock side lights. *


Well...my car does look a little tricked out considering I have a xenon bodykit and rims. That cop probably thought I was some punk kid w/drugs or looking for a DUI. He was profiling. I didn't want to argue w/him about the sidemarkers... Next thing you know, he'll tell me to pop the hood and see all my hs bolt ons and probably give me a ticket for that. You'd be surpised how the cops are here. They are bored!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

man, thats whacked out! why not just bust people for stickers from now on? "hey, adding that type r sticker makes your car not street legal. its a race car"
geez, yeah!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

is it not legal in some states to have bolt-ons on a street car?


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *I got pulled over lastnight for my front STOCK sidemarkers. I drive a 92 nissan sentra se. The cop said I couldn't have them on b/c he can still see it while standing in front of the car. I told him that these were factory sidemarkers and even say nissan on them. He suggested that I contact the dealer to let them know. I wasn't given a ticket, but given a warning. Out of all the neons, blue headlights, led flame exhaust tips, and led washer nozzle lights that hondas have in my town, he pulls me over for a stock sidemarker!?! What BS! California people, beware of your sidemarkers....lol! *



just out of curiosity, are your sidemarkers wired to be on with the parkign lights or just to flash with the blinkers? If they are always on, try rewiring them to act as blinkers. just a thought.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: sentra+sidemarkers=cops*



Lee said:


> *just out of curiosity, are your sidemarkers wired to be on with the parkign lights or just to flash with the blinkers? If they are always on, try rewiring them to act as blinkers. just a thought. *


Yes, they're always on but I did wire them to flash w/the blinkers...It's weird though, they flash together when my lights are off and alternate when they're on. Does this make any sense?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah well a cop made me get out and walk a line and told me I had been drinking (never drank in my life) for not having my headlights on *at dusk in a well lit area*.. (i had my side-markers & fog lights). I was on my way to a dance so I was decked out in a button up and kacki's .. so it's not like I even looked bad. He just wanted to get me for something, so he gave me a "light violation." Blah, damn rookies. I made him look completely stupid and it got thrown out. I can't stand cops on power trips. So I know how you feel man, he just wanted to get you for something else -- but couldn't, so he decided to give you a warning. But hey, at least you don't have a ticket 
Tommy


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Kenix said:


> *yeah well a cop made me get out and walk a line and told me I had been drinking (never drank in my life) for not having my headlights on **


That is a text book thing that they look for (cops) is no headlights which is a very common feature of drunk drivers, so he was "ass"uming you were a drunk.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I am sorry but F California. I'll take 25" of snow before I come out there to live. You guys got it rough. Emmissions, Tickets for everything. California must really be a broke state for them to ticket you for every damn thing. As bad as NYPD can be I still love them!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i love california. ill put up w/ sh*tty cops anyday to live here. and ive been thru just about every state on the continent.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

CA rules! I'd move there in a heart beat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

damn the luck, i got pulled over the othe week for having shaved door handles and a neon shift knob, he said he can see the glow from down the block, so he pulled me over, and i got two tickets, one for having a bnoxious light and the other for shaved door handles. i had the one for door handles thrown out, but couldnt get the other one tosses.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

actually i dont like SoCal. all of SoCal is the hood and I want to move out. as for the sidemarkers i have them clear and blink as well. never got pulled over for them. yeah I had B.S. pull overs before but I just go along with them.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Um,
Why is having a neon light on (shift knob, not all around the interior) worse than leaving your dome light on?

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

dont know, but i do know i do not like pigs


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *actually i dont like SoCal. all of SoCal is the hood and I want to move out. as for the sidemarkers i have them clear and blink as well. never got pulled over for them. yeah I had B.S. pull overs before but I just go along with them. *


Blinking corners? Do they blink when the lights are on? I can't see how unless you've disconnected them from the lighting system. Is that correct? I want blinking corners!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *Blinking corners? Do they blink when the lights are on? I can't see how unless you've disconnected them from the lighting system. Is that correct? I want blinking corners! *


I rewired my sidemarkers so they blink with the corners. when my lights are off, the markers blink with the corners. when they are on, they blink alternately.
I cut off the 2 wires and rewired them to the blinkers. the blinkers have 3 wires: 2 of them should go with the 2 marker wires. and the black should be left alone.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I can see how that would cause the sides to blink in the daytime, but with the lights on I don't see how the side markers would blink, alternatively or otherwise..


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

Lets just face it, cops are assholes everywhere. Case closed. You can live in the biggest city or a small rural town like me, and no matter where you go, they'll find a reason to pull you over. I hope no one gets the idea that out in the country things are different. If anything, beings there's less crime, the bacon boys have more time to sit around on their asses and just look for someone to pull over. Last week I was followed all the way through town and 2 miles out of town, got pulled over, then nicely told not to have red lights in my license plate lamps... He made small talk, tried to be nice, in the meantime his partner in doughtnuts was looking in the other side with his flashlight. Don't get me started on cops!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *with the lights on I don't see how the side markers would blink, alternatively or otherwise.. *


trust me they do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

*sidemarkers*

Speaking of sidemarkers, does anyone know where I can get clear ones. Red and yellow looks stupid on the sides.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

go to your local ricer shop


----------

